# 

## Vanesslik

,  .     .    ,    :Smilie:       .  ,        ,                     . 

   .   ,   1  2011    . ) . 1 . 5  "       .                  .              .,   ,   1  2011      ,           .      ,             .

       -    ,   1  2011      ?   ...   .  .

----------


## AZ 2

> 1  2011


   ,    ,          .      .

----------


## Vanesslik

,    ,    ,   ,         1  11 ?   .  ,  , , .  ?   -.

----------


## AZ 2

. 5 . 64    ,            ?

----------


## Vanesslik

,         .   -        .    ,      .  , , ,                 .    ?      ,    ,  .

----------


## AZ 2

,          :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Vanesslik

:Big Grin:          .  ,   ?        " "...      ,    .

----------


## AZ 2

,    ,       ,      .

----------


## Vanesslik

,            -     ?

----------


## marmot

..  N 149-  27  2006 . " ,      " 
 8.     
3.        ,    ,       ,   ,               .
?

----------


## Archangel

?           ,    :              ...
  ,      -   ,  -   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ,               .
> ?


      (..  , ,      )     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  ,     .




> :


,    . 
  ,   ,    ,        :Wink:

----------


## stas

,      (   ).

----------


## Archangel

> ,   ,    ,


      ,        -               -     :               .

----------


## AZ 2

> 


              ,        .


> 


 



> 


         .

----------


## Vanesslik

))           ,    .  ,    -    ,      / .     -  ,          . . -           ,        .. 

   .   ?    ,      .          .     ,      - .     .  :Confused:

----------


## Vanesslik

> 


,       .     ))  -      ,      .     ,   ,   ,     .       .

----------


## stas

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=18473

----------


## stas

:       (.     26  2004 .  110),    13, 30  2005 ., 2 , 8  2008 . .  13,  ():

_13. ,   ,    :
)  (  ) -     ,       ,    ,         ; ..._

----------


## Vanesslik

?          .          ,  -     .

----------


## stas

*Vanesslik*,    ?        .        .

----------


## Vanesslik

stas!   -  ))             .  ?         .     ,     ,    .        )))          (    ,  ,  ....)      ,    1.01.2011          .      ,      .    ,     11  ,     ,  ,  . 

          ,   ?   ,    :   ,    .   "  "   : 

-  _______  - ;
-  _______  - .

.

          .

          . ?

   ,         01.01.2011    "  .  "      ,    ?    ,          .

----------


## Vanesslik

> ,    :   ,    .   "  "   : 
> -  _______  - ;
> -  _______  - .
> .           .


              ,               . ,    :Redface:

----------

. 4         20.03.1997 N 6 "           "      09.04.1997 N -6-11/16 "           ". 
 N -6-11/16  09.04.1997           ()                            ,              ,    .      ,          .
 ,                        ,   ,            ,   ,    , -   ,            ,     (. 6    ),  . 2 . 24  , . 2 . 8    27.07.2006 N 149- (.  27.07.2010) " ,      ".
   2011 .  -     ,  ,     .

----------

:
    23.05.2011 N -4-6/8136@
 ,              ,  .
    . 12    27.07.2010 N 227- "               "      " . "" . 1  . "" . 2 . 5    08.08.2001 N 129- "       "    1  2011 .             ()       ()           .
 ,      ,        ,     .
                  ,      .
                            ,        .
                 .
   ,             ,   . 3 . 26    ,    .

..

----------


## alecsa

> ,   ?


 ,       -    ,    "    ,    .... .....        :    "

----------


## (*_*)

?
    ?
    ? (       )
  ? :
                                                      .

          .

                ѻ,  08007560,  2160681.

----------


## mvf

> ?


Ÿ     "".    .

----------

,   .  :       .   - 5 .     .   .

----------


## (*_*)

31    ,     ..   ,  ,         ,    ,          .. (     - ..   ,     -     ).   ? 5  7  ?

----------


## AZ 2

> .


 01.01.11        ,

----------

> ,  .     .    ,         .  ,        ,                     . 
> 
>    .   ,   1  2011    . ) . 1 . 5  "       .                  .              .,   ,   1  2011      ,           .      ,             .
> 
>        -    ,   1  2011      ?   ...   .  .


,   :
     ,         27.07.2010 227-                       .  ѻ  (     )  2  5    08.08.2001 129-     .       01.01.2011 ,  ,             .
             .      ,    ,       ,        ,     ,                       ,      .         23  2011  N -4-6/8136@.
,                ,        .         ,      .   ,  ,           ,         (. 2 . 5 . 64  ).     ,     ,        .
        ,                (. 1 . 2 . 23  ),     (. 1 . 86  ).
 ,                   ,          . 2 . 5 . 64      . 2 . 32  .

----------


## housewife

!

, ,     . 

   ()           ().     .     . ,  ,          . 

1.     (  )          ?
2.  ,      :      ,   ?

----------

.

----------


## housewife

**, . 

   ,    ,               .

----------


## A

,      ,  ,   -,  -)

----------

